# The Vandelay buck



## Art Vandelay (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are the pics. It was dark so the pics sucked. He was a nine pointer but one was broken off so officially he'll go down in the books as an eight. Distance was 150 yards with a thirty five mile a hour wind going right to left. The trusty 30-06 that I barely had time to site in on Thursday did the trick.

Can't get the pics to load here so here's a link.

The Vandelay buck - GreensForum.com


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice Art! Hard to beat the ole ought six..................


----------



## lfnh (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice shooting in that tough crosswind.
What were the 06 loads ?


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice shot.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 13, 2011)

lfnh said:


> Nice shooting in that tough crosswind.
> What were the 06 loads ?



180 grain Winchester supreme elite.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice buck season opens here tue. I would really like to get one this year it's been a 3 years since I've shot one . Dern birds kept getting in the way.:smile2:But this year I may spend a little more time in persuit of the whitetailed variety.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice Buck Art, But where's the pic of you holdin it?


----------

